
Why I do Time Tracking - swaroop
http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/why-i-do-time-tracking/
======
jlees
_Realizing that I am more productive if I wake up early but I just love being
a night-owl. A hard problem to solve._

Yeah, this one's stumped me for years, too.

~~~
jamesbritt
Naps.

------
TravisLS
Why I don't do Time Tracking: I find many creative tasks require a lot of
distraction time in order for my brain to process what I'm doing. Many times,
it helps to "be productive" for an hour, then go use twitter for 20 minutes.
When you come back, the solution is magically there.

Then again, maybe you could track "productive zoning out time" as one of your
categories.

~~~
roc
I'm a fan of the 48/12 system for creative work.

A simple timer and a list of 'stuff i did' per work chunk have been getting me
all the useful information without becoming a burden or forcing me out of my
natural rhythm.

------
Tichy
Also reminds me of the "Pomodoro Technique":
[http://www.bestbrains.dk/Blog/2009/02/21/CanATomatoChangeYou...](http://www.bestbrains.dk/Blog/2009/02/21/CanATomatoChangeYourLifeThePomodoroTechnique.aspx)

------
davidw
One of the things I was pleased with in Stuff To Do is that you don't have to
monkey around with starting/stopping a timer. You just have a task that you're
working on, and when you're doing email/HN/otherwise wasting time, you just
set 'time wasting' or whatever as your current task.

------
torpor
This whole article can be summarized in one word: DISCIPLINE.

Reading about how to stop being un-productive is .. well .. unproductive. Not
getting shit done? Go do something!

~~~
swaroop
The question is how to _attain_ discipline, not whether you need discipline :)

~~~
mixmax
There's an amazingly good article on the subject here:
<http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/06/self-discipline/>

~~~
cema
Actually, a mini-series of articles. Both useful and inspiring.

